# General Datamines & Updates V.3



## Snowesque

This thread is now full and is continued in *Version 4*!
Click the archive for older updates. 

*Update Archive*


Spoiler: Updates (3.2.1c - 4.2.1b)






Spoiler: 4.2.1b Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *4.2.1b Update*
> 
> *HHA*; Pop Quiz: Serene, https://imgur.com/4qaDo59
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Look-Alike, Kimono Collection 2019, 2020, 2021, Ice Wall & Floor, Cozy Wall & Floor, Fireworks, Garden Gathering, Summer Festival, Redd’s Mask Emporium
> 
> *Restock*; Lolly’s Celestial, Rosie’s Pop-star, Stella’s Sleepy, Cherry’s Rockin’, Glady’s Camelia, Maple’s Autumn, Judy’s Blooming, Pastel Glazier Cookies
> 
> *Monthly Image*; https://imgur.com/cFkjt4o
> 
> *Villager Maps*; https://imgur.com/rH2mCf6
> 
> *Flowery Bamboo Thicket Terrain*; https://imgur.com/V9Mhz34
> 
> *Isabelle's Full-Bloom Fun Seasonal Event*; https://imgur.com/clGXwie
> 
> *Isabelle's Garden Gratitude Gardening Event*; https://imgur.com/PQecWwS
> 
> *Tranquil Tones Outfit Collection*; https://imgur.com/DL1yOsz
> 
> *Annalisa's Calm Cookie*; https://imgur.com/CEt2cG2



*Event Dates

Villager Maps*; Apr 26
*Lolly’s Celestial, Rosie’s Pop-star Cookies Restock*; Apr 29 - 30
*Look-Alike Reissue Crafting*; Apr 29 - May 6
*Flowery Bamboo Thicket Terrain*; Apr 29
*Stella’s Sleepy, Cherry’s Rockin’ Cookies Restock*; Apr 30 - May 1
*Isabelle’s Full-Bloom Fun Seasonal Event*; Apr 30 - May 29
*Isabelle’s Garden Gratitude Gardening Event*; Apr 30 - May 4 (P1) 11 (P2)
*Pop Quiz: Serene*; Apr 30 - May 30
*Tranquil Tones Outfit Collection*; Apr 30 - May 29
*Annalisa’s Calm Cookie Restock*; May 1 - Jun 30
*Chevre’s Serene, Li’l Snowy Cookies Restock*; May 3 - 4
*Glady’s Camelia, Maple’s Autumn Cookies Restock*; May 4 - 5
*Judy’s Blooming, Pastel Glazier Cookies Restock*; May 5 - 6
*Kimono Collection 2019, 2020, 2021 Reissue Crafting*; May 7 - 18
*Ice Wall & Floor, Cozy Wall & Floor Reissue Crafting*; May 8 - 18
*Fireworks, Garden Gathering, Summer Festival Reissue Crafting*; May 9 - 18
*Redd’s Mask Emporium Reissue Crafting*; May 10 - 18





Spoiler: 4.2.1 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *4.2.1 Update*
> 
> *HHA*; https://imgur.com/9Iw0I0w
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Spring Wall & Floor, Katie’s Sakura Swing, Spring Picnic, Sakura Festival, Backpack, Schoolroom, Katrina’s Fortune Tent, Choco-Mint, Modern Garden, Confectionery, Spring and School Wall & Floor
> 
> *Restock*; Tia’s Rosewater, Grim Rosewater, Olivia’s Whimsical, Bob’s Circus, Filbert’s Rocket, Mitzi’s Aviary Cookies
> 
> *Goals*; Sea Bunny, Strawberry Sea
> 
> *Sanrio Characters Cute Collection*; https://imgur.com/MsbvTOJ
> 
> *Sakura Classroom Fishing Tourney*; https://imgur.com/6ePGmQ0
> 
> *Sakura Park Terrain*; https://imgur.com/JAzMtUJ
> 
> *Spring Sportswear Collection*; https://imgur.com/B5D9jbK
> 
> *Sunny Yoga Studio Scavenger Hunt*; https://imgur.com/Y3vjIIK
> 
> *Roscoe's Decade Diner*; https://imgur.com/zgNmphy
> 
> *Diner Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/vL1xXc4



*Event Dates

Tia’s Rosewater, Grim Rosewater, Olivia’s Whimsical, Bob’s Circus Cookies Restock*; Apr 8 - 16
*Sanrio Characters Cute Collection*; Apr 9 - May 10
*Sakura Class Fishing Tourney*; Apr 11 - 18
*Sakura Park Terrain*; Apr 12
*Sea Bunny Goals*; Apr 12 - 14
*Spring Wall & Floor, Katie’s Sakura Swing Reissue Crafting*; Apr 13 - 23
*Spring Picnic, Sakura Festival Reissue Crafting*; Apr 14 - 19
*Backpack, Spring and School Wall & Floor Reissue Crafting*; Apr 16 - 23
*Schoolroom Reissue Crafting*; Apr 17 - 23
*Strawberry Sea Goals*; Apr 19 - 22
*Spring Sportswear Collection*; Apr 19 - 29
*Sunny Yoga Studio Scavenger Hunt*; Apr 20 - 29
*Filbert’s Rocket, Mitzi’s Aviary Cookies Restock*; Apr 21 - 29
*Katrina’s Fortune Tent Reissue Crafting*; Apr 22 - May 2
*Roscoe’s Diner Cookie*; Apr 23 - Jul 22
*Choco-Mint, Modern Garden, Confectionery Reissue Crafting*; Apr 24 - 29
*Diner Wall & Floor Collection*; Apr 25 - 29





Spoiler: 4.2.0 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *4.2.0 Update*
> 
> *HHA*: https://postimg.cc/2VjVPJSm, Pop Quiz: Best Bunny Day, Lottie’s Moving Up: Sanrio Characters Collection 2021
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Sanrio Characters Backpack Collection, Sanrio Characters Wall & Floor Collection, Sanrio Characters Gyroidite, Spring into Style, Royal Party, Whimsy Valentine, Zipper’s Dance Stage, Pavé’s Dance Stage, Party Balloons, Bunny Day Egg Hunt, Zipper’s Wonderland, Bunny Day Dash
> 
> *Restock*; Stitches' Patch, Julia’s Palace, Hello Kitty, Cinnamoroll, Pompompurin, My Melody, Kiki and Lala, Kerokerokeroppi Chrissy’s Royal, Bree’s Boutique, Gothic Royal, Broccolo’s Band Cookies
> 
> *Goals*; Sanrio Characters
> 
> *Changes*
> - New hairstyles & hair, eyes, skin colors.
> - Change appearance while wearing accessories.
> - Completing special furniture requests are now easier.
> - New loading screen.
> - New display for ads.
> - Other UI changes.
> *Creatures*
> Current; https://postimg.cc/G48hR1w0
> Removed; https://i.postimg.cc/m2Y1g3MC/0-2.png
> 
> *Monthly Image*; https://postimg.cc/1gDmgc3J
> 
> *Sanrio Characters Cookie*; https://postimg.cc/BjGwSxRq
> 
> *Sanrio Character Uchiwa Fans*; https://postimg.cc/4mnXvT3K
> 
> *Sanrio Character Clock Log-in*; https://postimg.cc/svnvycMW
> 
> *Style in Bloom Collection*; https://postimg.cc/vcnNwPqq
> 
> *Zipper’s Hoppin’ Spring Seasonal Event*; https://postimg.cc/B8SYDJqk
> 
> *Zipper’s Enormous Egg Hunt Gardening Event*; https://postimg.cc/PPFr057z
> 
> *Bonbon's Bunny Cookie*; https://postimg.cc/Lg98FYRv
> 
> *Sanrio Character Tee Collection*; https://postimg.cc/SXbqp2f8
> 
> *Breezy Wall & Floor Collection*; https://postimg.cc/QFwCKdkx



*Event Dates

Sanrio Characters Cookie, Uchiwa Fans, Goals, Clock Log-in Bonus*; Mar 26 - May 10
*Stitches' Patch, Julia’s Palace Cookies*; Mar 28 - Apr 5
*Style In Bloom Collection*; Mar 20 - Apr 29
*Zipper’s Hoppin’ Spring Seasonal Event*; Mar 30 - Apr 29
*Zipper’s Enormous Egg Hunt Gardening Event*; Mar 30 (P1) Apr 3 (P2) - Apr 10
*Pop Quiz: Best Bunny Day*; Mar 30 - Apr 29
*Bonbon’s Bunny Cookie*; Apr 1 - Jun 30
*Hello Kitty, Cinnamoroll, Pompompurin, My Melody, Kiki and Lala, Kerokerokeroppi Cookies Restocked*; Apr 2 - May 10
*The Sanrio Characters Tees Collection*; Apr 2 - May 10
*Rilla and Pals’ Island*; Apr 2 - May 10
*Lottie’s Moving Up: Sanrio Characters Collection 2021*; Apr 2 - May 10
*Sanrio Characters Backpack Collection, Sanrio Characters Wall & Floor Collection, Sanrio Characters Gyroidite Reissue Crafting*; Apr 2 - May 10
*Breezy Wall & Floor Collection*; Apr 4 - 29
*Chrissy’s Royal, Bree’s Boutique, Gothic Royal, Broccolo’s Band Cookies Restock*; Apr 5 - 13
*Spring into Style, Royal Party, Whimsy Valentine, Zipper’s Dance Stage, Pavé’s Dance Stage Reissue Crafting*; Apr 6 - 16
*Party Balloons, Bunny Day Egg Hunt, Zipper’s Wonderland, Bunny Day Dash Reissue Crafting*; Apr 7 - 12





Spoiler: 4.1.0c Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *4.1.0c Update*
> 
> *HHA*: https://imgur.com/7RiMr3a, Pop Quiz: Spring Fling
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Gyroidite, Bubble Bonanza, Fruit Party, Vineyard, Cafe Cool, Reissue Wall & Floor Collection, Tranquil Wall & Floor, Jelly, Chic Thrift Shop Selects, Honeycomb Home, Forest Painting, K. K. Slider’s Chair
> 
> *Restock*; Punchy’s Crunch, Dazzling Duo, Isabelle’s Café Cookies
> 
> *Goals*; Fluttering Spring, Hopping High Sea
> 
> *Shamrock Fishing Tourney*; https://imgur.com/t7JDR7C
> 
> *Sunlit Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/WhZMUhq
> 
> *Daisy's Berry Cookie*; https://imgur.com/ynkxnC9
> 
> *Villager Maps*; https://imgur.com/k3zyJT4
> 
> *Groovy Grub Scavenger Hunt*; https://imgur.com/Rvkl7Vh
> 
> *Groovy Garb Collection*; https://imgur.com/GDuRdzy
> 
> *Mabel's Vintage Corner*; https://imgur.com/cBG9ArF



*Event Dates

Isabelle’s Leisure Tree, Digby’s Hammock Reissue Crafting*; Mar 10 - 20
*Fluttering Spring Goals*; Mar 11 - 14
*Gyroidite, Bubble Bonanza, Fruit Party, Vineyard Reissue Crafting*; Mar 12 - 19
*Shamrock Fishing Tourney*; Mar 13
*Punchy’s Crunch Cookie Restock*; Mar 14 - 22
*Pop Quiz: Spring Fling*; Mar 15 - 29
*Sunlit Wall & Floor Collection*; Mar 15 - 29
*Cafe Cool, Reissue Wall & Floor Collection, Tranquil Wall & Floor Reissue Crafting*; Mar 16 - 23
*Daisy’s Berry Cookie*; Mar 17 - Jun 15
*Villager Maps*; Mar 18
*Hopping High Sea Goals*; Mar 19 - 22
*Groovy Grub Scavenger Hunt*; Mar 20 - 29
*Groovy Garb Collection*; Mar 21 - Mar 29
*Mabel’s Vintage Corner*; Mar 22 - May 21
*Dazzling Duo, Isabelle’s Café Cookies Restock*; Mar 23 - 30
*Jelly, Chic Thrift Shop Selects, Honeycomb Home, Forest Painting Reissue Crafting*; Mar 24 - 31
*K. K. Slider’s Chair Reissue Crafting*; Mar 25 - 30





Spoiler: 4.1.0b Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *4.1.0b Update*
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Super Mario Wall & Floor, Super Mario, Wiggin’ Out, Style-Up Wig, Leif’s Spring Flowers, Flower Festivale, Spring Tulip Garden, Crisp Veggie Patch, Terrarium Decor, Animal Apparel #1 & #2, Floral Wall & Floor, Flower Power, Sharp Spring Trends, Isabelle’s Leisure Tree, Digby’s Hammock
> 
> *Restock*; Maggie’s Florist, Alice’s Salon, Colton’s Gilded, Rod’s Adventure, Diana’s Fay, Bunnie’s Li’l Red Cookies
> 
> *Monthly Image*; https://imgur.com/CwqRPVk
> 
> *Map Villagers*; Ellie, Bonbon, Poncho, Boyd, Marcie, Simon
> 
> *Sprigs-of-Spring Spree Seasonal Event*; https://imgur.com/ub3zPvi
> 
> *Katie's Living Labyrinth Gardening Event*; https://imgur.com/AHUL1FK
> 
> *Piper's Sunbeam Cookie*; https://imgur.com/2a5Tba5
> 
> *Atrium-ceiling Sky Terrain*; https://imgur.com/3FKbLU1
> 
> *Spring Fairy Collection*; https://imgur.com/STESoQw
> 
> *Mario’s Hat Cushion Log-in Bonus*; https://imgur.com/LUwmyVH



*Event Dates

Maggie’s Florist, Alice’s Salon Cookies Restock*; Feb 25 - Mar 8
*Gulliver’s Ship Villagers*; Ellie, Bonbon, Poncho, Boyd, Marcie, Simon; Feb 26
*Sprigs-of-Spring Spree Seasonal Event*; Feb 28 - Mar 29
*Katie’s Living Labyrinth Gardening Event*; Feb 28 (P1) Mar 4 (P2) - Mar 11
*Pop Quiz: Sunbeam Season*; Feb 28 - Mar 29
*Piper’s Sunbeam Cookie*; Mar 1 - May 30
*Atrium-ceiling Sky Terrain*; Mar 1
*Spring Fairy Collection*; Mar 1 - Apr 1
*Mario’s Hat Cushion Log-in Bonus*; Mar 2 - 24
*Super Mario Wall & Floor Collection, Super Mario Reissue Crafting*; Mar 2 - 24
*Wiggin’ Out, Style-Up Wig Collections Reissue Crafting*; Mar 3 - 29
*Colton’s Gilded, Rod’s Adventure Cookies Restock*; Mar 5 - 15
*Leif’s Spring Flowers, Flower Festivale, Spring Tulip Garden, Crisp Veggie Patch, Terrarium Decor Reissue Crafting*; Mar 14
*Animal Apparel Collection #1 & #2 Reissue Crafting*; Mar 18
*Diana’s Fay, Bunnie’s Li’l Red Cookies Restock*; Mar 29
*Floral Wall & Floor Collection, Flower Power Collection, Sharp Spring Trends Reissue Crafting*; Mar 9 - 16





Spoiler: 4.1.0 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *4.1.0 Update*
> 
> *Game Changes
> Search Inventory*
> - By name, color & theme.
> *Other*
> - Sell multiple furniture & clothing.
> - Favorite settings by rarity or time limit.
> - Stamp interface adjusted.
> - New "Find the Difference" screens.
> 
> *HHA*; https://imgur.com/XkeuYrT, Pop Quiz: Sweets
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Celeste’s Café Corner, Brewster’s Coop, Misty Scavenging, City Slickin’, Chic Plaid Scavenger Hunt, Ginkgo Terrace, Kick’s Vintage Camera, Celeste’s Telescope, Blathers’ Desk, Harriet’s Salon Station, Leif’s Flower Stand, Monochromatic Cat, Classic Wall & Floor, Antique Wall & Floor Collection
> 
> *Restock*; Marshal’s Pastry, Beau’s Artisanal Cookies
> 
> *Goals*; Catfish
> 
> *Stamps*; https://imgur.com/vZ5MAPP
> 
> *Chocolate Box Fishing Tourney*; https://imgur.com/TKxLXvM
> 
> *Choco Café Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/j53BfB8
> 
> *Feline Friendly Collection*; https://imgur.com/ijwlozA
> 
> *Felicity's Kitty Cookie*; https://imgur.com/UaWPuSD
> 
> *Busker Scavenger Hunt*; https://imgur.com/gDXFTdO
> 
> *Rudy, Kitty, Purrl Villager Maps*



*Event Dates

Chocolate Box Fishing Tourney*; Feb 11 - 17
*Marshal’s Pastry, Beau’s Artisanal Cookies Restock*; Feb 12 - 27
*Celeste’s Café Corner, Brewster’s Coop, Antique Wall & Floor Collection Reissue Crafting*; Feb 13 - 21
*Pop Quiz: Sweets*; Feb 14 - 27
*Choco Café Wall & Floor Collection*; Feb 15 - 27
*Misty Scavenging, City Slickin’ Reissue Crafting*; Feb 16 - 27
*Catfish Goals*; Feb 17 - 20
*Chic Plaid Scavenger Hunt, Ginkgo Terrace Reissue Crafting*; Feb 17 - 27
*Busker Scavenger Hunt*; Feb 19 - 27
*Felicity’s Kitty Cookie*; Feb 19 - May 20
*Rudy, Kitty, Purrl Villager Maps*; Feb 21
*Kick’s Vintage Camera, Celeste’s Telescope, Blathers’ Desk, Monochromatic Cat, Classic Wall & Floor Collection Reissue Crafting*; Feb 22 - 27
*Harriet’s Salon Station, Leif’s Flower Stand Reissue Crafting*; Feb 23 - Mar 8





Spoiler: 4.0.3 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *4.0.3 Update*
> 
> *HHA*; 25 Normal Classes, Pop Quiz: Terrace Holiday
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Traditional Clothing, Pretty Pastels Cafe, Steampunk, Old-School Autumn, Rock-Star, Autumn Art, Pelly’s Flight of Passion, Sweet Wall and Floor, Date Night, Valentine’s, Classic Wig, Cafe Cool, Punk Rock Rage, Eyes and Ears, Valentine’s 2019, Cute Confections Shop Collections
> 
> *Restock*; Pekoe’s Boba, Wolfgang’s Cog, Apollo’s Cinema, Celia’s Chapel, Goldie’s Library, Audie’s Lemon, Eloise’s Pancake, Poppy’s Cocoa Cookies
> 
> *Goals*; Heart Seashell
> 
> *Valentine's Stamps*; https://imgur.com/U0c102N
> 
> *Streetcar City Series Terrain*; https://imgur.com/0wxZmE6
> 
> *Rover's Choco Locale Seasonal Event*; https://imgur.com/QPGZ9Ti
> 
> *Rover's Waffle Whimsy Gardening Event*; https://imgur.com/BB9sIQs
> 
> *Pecan's House Cookie*; https://imgur.com/Hd6C9z4
> 
> *Clocktower Carillon*; https://imgur.com/ZqeuHb5
> 
> *Valentine Rose Collection*; https://imgur.com/o4fOADD
> 
> *Lunar New Year Gifts*; https://imgur.com/FMoVYTs
> 
> *Lunar New Year Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/s4o1tAs
> 
> *My Sweetest Friend Valentine's Event*; https://imgur.com/6nVIouB
> 
> *Upcoming Fishing Tourney, Scavenger Hunt, Clothing Collection, Felicity's Cookie, Wall & Floor Collection, Villagers*; https://imgur.com/undefined



*Event Dates

Normal HHA Classes*; Jan 28
*Streetcar City Series Terrain*; Jan 29
*Rover’s Choco Locale Seasonal Event*; Jan 30 - Feb 27
*Rover’s Waffle Whimsy Gardening Event*; Jan 30 - Feb 3 (P1) Feb 9 (P2)
*Pop Quiz: Terrace Holiday*; Feb 1 - 27
*Pecan’s House Cookie*; Feb 1 - May 5
*Clocktower Carillon*; Feb 2 - 27
*Valentine Rose Collection*; Feb 3 - 27
*Lunar New Year Gifts*; Feb 4 - 11
*Lunar New Year Wall & Floor Collection*; Feb 4 - 18
*Pekoe’s Boba Cookie Restock, Traditional Clothing, Pretty Pastels Cafe Reissue*; Feb 4 - 18
*Wolfgang’s Cog, Apollo’s Cinema Cookies Restock, Steampunk, Old-School Autumn Collections Reissue*; Feb 5 - 27
*My Sweetest Friend Valentine's Event*; Feb 8 - 28
*Valentine’s Day Log-in Bonus*; Feb 8 - Mar 10
*Eloise’s Flapjack, Audie’s Lemon, Celia’s Chapel, Goldie’s Library Cookies Restocked, Autumn Art, Punk Rock Rage Collections Reissue*; Feb 8 - 27
*Poppy’s Cocoa Cookie Restocked, Sweet Wall & Floor, Classic Wig, Eyes and Ears, Date Night, Valentine’s 2019 Collections, Cute Confections Shop Reissue*; Feb 9 - 15
*Heart Seashell Goals*; Feb 9 - 12





Spoiler: 4.0.2b Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *4.0.2b Update*
> 
> *HHA*; Pop Quiz: Ice World
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Crystal Collection, Snow Globe Scavenger Hunt, Ice Craft, Winter Sports, Icy Fishing Tourney, Snow Festival
> 
> *Restock*; Julian's Stardust, Bluebear's Party Cookies, Hamlet’s Chilly Cookie
> 
> *Goals*; Grouper Scooper
> 
> *Chill Hangout Fishing Tourney*; https://imgur.com/Kousq5d
> 
> *Snowy Sparkle Collection*; https://imgur.com/3WOGWVQ
> 
> *Sprinkle's Crystal Cookie*; https://imgur.com/XUx9MqY
> 
> *Label’s Crystal Tree*; https://imgur.com/D1QZFEJ
> 
> *Snow-Roll Scavenger Hunt*; https://imgur.com/ATWI2BT



*Event Dates

Chill Hangout Fishing Tourney*; Jan 13 - 20
*Snowy Sparkle Collection*; Jan 14 - 29
*Sprinkle’s Crystal Cookie*; Jan 15 - Apr 15
*Pop Quiz: Ice World*; Jan 16 - 29
*Snow Globe Scavenger Hunt, Crystal Collection Reissue Crafting*; Jan 17 - 29
*Grouper Scooper Goals*; Jan 19 - 22
*Label’s Crystal Tree*; Jan 20 - Mar 21
*Snow-Roll Scavenger Hunt*; Jan 21 - 29
*Hamlet’s Chilly Cookie Restock*; Jan 22 - 29
*Ice Craft, Winter Sports, Icy Fishing Tourney, Snow Festival Reissue Crafting*; Jan 22 - 29
*Julian’s Stardust, Bluebear’s Party Cookies Restock*; Jan 25 - Feb 4





Spoiler: 4.0.2 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *4.0.2 Update*
> 
> *Creatures*; https://imgur.com/GzfFIRN
> 
> *HHA*; Lottie's Moving Up, Pop Quiz: Classy New Year
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Kimono Collections 2019 & 2020, Redd’s Mask Emporium, Camelia Zen, New Year’s 2018
> 
> *Restock*; Chevre’s Serene, Glady’s Camellia, Phoebe’s Fiery Cookies
> 
> *Goals*; Kogane Mochi Goals
> 
> *Snowy Garden Terrain*; https://imgur.com/aTTI9Rv
> 
> *Kimono Collection 2021 Collection*; https://imgur.com/HDVS1kC
> 
> *Snow Globe Shake Seasonal Event*; https://imgur.com/HFg3jqo
> 
> *Isabelle’s Hanafuda Deck Gardening Event*; https://imgur.com/U9cwhSC
> 
> *New Year’s Celebration Log-in Bonus*; https://imgur.com/8YX8CCL
> 
> *New Year's Omikuji*; https://imgur.com/oPadlKi
> 
> *Cranston's Temple Cookie*; https://imgur.com/1hkdTDR
> 
> *Icy Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/vyuEwZN
> 
> *Other*; https://imgur.com/9EjGVD6



*Event Dates

Lottie's Moving Up*; Dec 29 - Jan 4
*Snowy Garden Terrain*; Dec 30
*Kimono Collection 2021*; Dec 30 - Jan 20
*Snow Globe Shake Seasonal Event*; Dec 31 - Jan 29
*Isabelle’s Hanafuda Deck Gardening Event*; Dec 31 (P1) Jan 4 (P2) - Jan 11
*Pop Quiz: Classy New Year*; Dec 31 - Jan 29
*New Year’s Celebration Log-in Bonus*; Dec 31 - Jan 7
*New Year's Omikuji*; Jan 1
*Cranston's Temple Cookie*; Jan 1 - Apr 1
*Icy Wall & Floor Collection*; Jan 5 - 29
*Kimono Collections 2019 & 2020, Redd’s Mask Emporium, Camelia Zen, New Year’s 2018 Reissue Crafting*; Jan 6 - 20
*Chevre’s Serene, Glady’s Camellia, Phoebe’s Fiery Cookies Restock*; Jan 8 - 29
*Kogane Mochi Goals*; Jan 11 - 14





Spoiler: 4.0.1 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *4.0.1 Update*
> 
> *HHA*; https://imgur.com/HiltKgM
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Sable’s Knitting Table, Warm Winter Style, Cozy Wall & Floor, Knitted, Toy Day Clothing Collections, New Year’s Countdown
> 
> *Restock*; Nordic Patch, Vesta’s Chic, Lobo’s Solo Table, Rosie’s Pop-stars Cookies
> 
> *Goals*; Diving Light
> 
> *Egbert’s Cozy Cookie*; https://imgur.com/l2xk1fF
> 
> *Season's Greeting Gift Cards*; https://imgur.com/1H0jCua
> 
> *Festiva Fun Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/rBntFhA
> 
> *Cozy Knits Collection*; https://imgur.com/th2Ptcs
> 
> *Merrymaking at Home Scavenger Hun*t; https://imgur.com/ESPnFMc
> 
> *Silver-ornament Tree Log-in Bonus*; https://imgur.com/a/nLx6SI2
> 
> *Villagers*; https://imgur.com/vvAuLW2



*Event Dates

Egbert’s Cozy Cookie*; Dec 15 - Mar 15
*Season's Greeting Gift Cards*; Dec 17 - 24
*Toy Day Clothing, Regal Toy Day Reissue Crafting*; Dec 18 - 30
*Diving Light Goals*; Dec 19 - 22
*The Festiva Fun Wall & Floor Collection*; Dec 19 - Jan 4
*Cozy Knits Collection*; Dec 20 - Jan 4
*Merrymaking at Home Scavenger Hunt*; Dec 21 - 30
*Nordic Patch, Vesta’s Chic Cookies Restock*; Dec 22 - 30
*Sable’s Knitting Table, Warm Winter Style, Cozy Wall & Floor, Knitted, Toy Day Clothing Collections Reissue Crafting*; Dec 22 - Jan 4
*Silver-ornament Tree Log-in Bonus*; Dec 24 - Jan 24
*Villagers*; Dec 27
*New Year’s Countdown Reissue Crafting*; Dec 28 - Jan 4
*Lobo’s Solo Table, Rosie’s Pop-stars Cookies Restock*; Dec 28 - Jan 4





Spoiler: 4.0.0b Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *4.0.0b Update*
> 
> *HHA*; https://imgur.com/wK8Tqb7, Pop Quiz: Toy Day
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Gingerbead Forest, Starry Lights, Holiday 2017, Jingle’s holiday balloon, Snowfall Snowman, Brewster’s Winter Cote, Timmy’s Golden Harp, Tommy’s Golden harp, Wall & Floor Collection, Coat Collection 2018
> 
> *Restock*; Fauna’s Toy Day, Flurry’s Powdered, Apple’s Glazier, Rhonda’s Holiday, Li’l Snowy Cookies
> 
> *Goals*; Fresh Fruit Goals
> 
> *Jingle's Glowing Garden Gardening Event*; https://imgur.com/6R9gXYQ
> 
> *Jingle’s Floral Festivities Seasonal Event*; https://imgur.com/LLM51BH
> 
> *Towering Toy Day Tree*; https://imgur.com/vS9HQv8
> 
> *Toy Day Lodge Terrain*; https://imgur.com/a25tFfM
> 
> *Erik's Workshop Cookie*; https://imgur.com/F2iZVF7
> 
> *Merry Toy Da*y* Collection*; https://imgur.com/XIFc6vE
> 
> *Giant Holiday Gift Box Log-in Bonus*; https://imgur.com/9GPkP0b
> 
> *Do Re Mi Fishing Tourney*; https://imgur.com/3fsbunV



*Event Dates

Jingle's Glowing Garden Gardening Event*; Nov 29 (P1) Dec 4 (P2) - Dec 11
*Jingle’s Floral Festivities Seasonal Event*; Nov 29 - Dec 30
*Pop Quiz: Toy Day*; Nov 29 - Dec 30
*Towering Toy Day Tree*; Nov 29 - Dec 30
*Toy Day Lodge Terrain*; Nov 30
*Erik's Workshop Cookie*; Dec 1 - Mar 1
*Merry Toy Day Collection*; Dec 3 - 30
*Fauna’s Toy Day, Flurry’s Powdered Cookies Restock*; Dec 5 - 30
*Gingerbead Forest, Starry Lights, Holiday 2017, Jingle’s holiday balloon, Snowfall Snowman, Coat Collection 2018 Reissue Crafting*; Dec 7 - 30
*Giant Holiday Gift Box Log-in Bonus*; Dec 8 - Jan 8
*Apple’s Glazier, Rhonda’s Holiday, Li’l Snowy Cookies Restock*; Dec 10 - 30
*Fresh Fruit Goals*; Dec 11 - 14
*Do Re Mi Fishing Tourney*; Dec 12 - 19
*Brewster’s Winter Cote, Timmy’s Golden Harp, Tommy’s Golden harp, Wall & Floor Collection Reissue Crafting*; Dec 13 - 30





Spoiler: 4.0.0 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *4.0.0 Update*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Feature Changes
> 
> 
> 
> *AR Mode*
> Has lighting options, options to add in a piece of furniture to the scene, and poses to create all kinds of scenarios. You can also use the new AR mode to virtually enter your cabin and hang out with villagers.
> *Campsite*
> - The boundaries of campsite decoration have now been expanded.
> - You can remove your sign or fence from your campsite.
> - You can now decorate with up to 100 items and view the current furniture count.
> - You can now display reverted amenities after leveling them up
> *Furniture & Fashion Plan Free Trial*
> - Only available until January 5th, 2021
> - You need to set up a payment method to sign up for a free trial.
> - You need to cancel your subscription before the month-long subscription period ends to not be charged if you do not want to continue with a paid subscription.
> *Gulliver's Ship*
> - New Tangerine Gift Islands have been added; 20 tangerine gifts in rewards each with 1 tangerine gift+ for completion.
> - These islands may be completed one time each.
> *Other Changes*
> - Furniture and fashion inventory capacity has been raised to 4,300.
> - Item rewards from the camp caretaker for the Happy Helper Plan have changed.
> - New visual elements have been added.
> 
> 
> 
> *HHA*; https://imgur.com/VTMsvM6, Pop Quiz: Walk in the Park
> 
> *Restock*; Broccolo’s band, Bob’s Circus, Cherry’s Rockin’, Olivia’s Whimsical, Bree’s Boutique, Sky’s Lavish Ball, Hopkin’s Game Cookies
> 
> *Even More Anniversary Gifts*; https://imgur.com/5W3o9Ma
> 
> *Country Patio Collection*; https://imgur.com/NR99TMV
> 
> *Pastel Pop Scavenger Hunt*; https://imgur.com/DrYoFaK
> 
> *Dom's Funfair Cookie*; https://imgur.com/Zh0a4kY
> 
> *Villagers*; https://imgur.com/rOOSbrD
> Friga, Zucker, Al, Soleil, Benedict, Rooney, Candi, Cyrano, Peaches
> 
> *Villager Gifting Event*; https://imgur.com/VAIvkrg



*Event Dates

Even More Anniversary Gifts Log-in Bonuses*; Nov 20 - 26
*Country Patio Collection*; Nov 20 - Dec 7
*Pastel Pop Scavenger Hunt*; Nov 21 - 28
*Dom’s Funfair Cookie*; Nov 22 - Feb 19
*Broccolo’s band, Bob’s Circus, Cherry’s Rockin’ Cookies Restock*; Nov 22 - Dec 1
*Pop Quiz: Walk in the Park*; Nov 22 - 28
*Villagers*; Nov 23
*Olivia’s Whimsical, Bree’s Boutique, Sky’s Lavish Ball, Hopkin’s Game Cookies Restock*; Nov 26 - Dec 7





Spoiler: 3.4.2 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *3.4.2 Update*
> 
> *HHA*; https://imgur.com/U0GP2cG
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Flower Festivale, Rover’s Garden Safari, Terrarium Decor, Blue Jazz Session, Sidewalk Showstopper, Misty Scavenging, All-Natural Camping, Choco-Mint, Denim, Jelly, Wall & Floor Collections, Garden Wedding, Gracie’s Haute Hello, Rock Fest, modern garden, Island Excursion Invite, Vibrant, Colorful Melody, Chic Thrift Shop Selects, Valentine’s Jam Session, Wedding Party, 2020 Wedding Collection, 2019 Wedding Collection, Rainy Day Collection, Royal Party Collection, Idle Beats with DJ KK
> 
> *Restock*; Lily’s hydrangea, Mitzi’s aviary, Julia’s Palace, Colton’s Gilded Cookies
> 
> *Goals*; Gulliver’s Washed-Up, Flick’s Segmented Soulmates, https://imgur.com/0zraw3G
> 
> *Pastel Parlor Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/RVTkBUj
> 
> *C.J.'s Fintastic Friends Fishing Tourney*; https://imgur.com/ZMFvxyM, https://imgur.com/Iok0S8P



*Event Dates

Gulliver’s Washed-Up Goals*; Nov 10 - 15
*Flower Festivale, Rover’s Garden Safari, Terrarium Decor, Blue Jazz Session, Sidewalk Showstopper, Misty Scavenging, All-Natural Camping, Choco-Mint, Denim, Jelly Reissue Crafting*; Nov 10 - 15
*Pastel Parlor Wall & Floor Collection*; Nov 11 - 28
*C.J.'s Fintastic Friends Fishing Tourney*; Nov 12 - 20
*Wall & Floor Collections Reissue Crafting*; Nov 13 - 28
*Garden Wedding, Gracie’s Haute Hello, Rock Fest, modern garden, Island Excursion Invite, Vibrant, Colorful Melody, Chic Thrift Shop Selects, Valentine’s Jam Session, Wedding Party Reissue Crafting*; Nov 14 - 20
*Lily’s hydrangea, Mitzi’s aviary, Julia’s Palace, Colton’s Gilded Cookies Restock*; Nov 16 - 22
*2020 Wedding Collection, 2019 Wedding Collection, Rainy Day Collection, Royal Party Collection, Idle Beats with DJ KK Collections Reissue Crafting*; Nov 18 - 28
*Flick’s Segmented Soulmates*; Nov 19 - 22





Spoiler: 3.4.1b Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *3.4.1b Update*
> 
> *HHA*; Pop Quiz: Dream Party, Lottie's Moving Up, https://imgur.com/wEPjbPu
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Seasonal Memories, Confectionery, Regal Rose Garden, First Anniversary (Garden), Joyful Ceremony, Bunny Day Bash, First Anniv. Fishing Tourney, Bubble Bonanza, Gyroidite, Flower Power, Whimsy Valentine, Styled-Up Wig, Wiggin’ Out, Spring into Style Collections, First Anniv. Scavenger Hunt, Look-Alike, Select Special Furniture
> 
> *Restock*; Stitches' Patch, Stella's Sleepy, Pastel Glazier, Chrissy’s Royal, White Gothic-rose, Isabelle’s Café Cookies
> 
> *Fall Fads Collection*; https://imgur.com/5cvikm9
> 
> *Pastel Flower Series Terrain*; https://imgur.com/CSIWvie
> 
> *Third Anniversary Celebration Seasonal Event*; https://imgur.com/p7emWpZ
> 
> *Isabelle’s Pastel Party Gardening Event*; https://imgur.com/v0TIgKU
> 
> *Fluffy Fits Collection*; https://imgur.com/0MpsbzT
> 
> *Judy's Blooming Cookie*; https://imgur.com/Fhgutuh



*Event Dates

Fall Fads Collection*; Oct 23 - Nov 16
*Stitches' Patch Cookie Restock*; Oct 27 - Nov 6
*Third-Anniversary Gifts Log-in Bonuses*; Oct 29 - Nov 5
*Pastel Flower Series Terrain*; Oct 29
*Third Anniversary Celebration Seasonal Event*; Oct 30 - Nov 28
*Isabelle’s Pastel Party Gardening Event*; Oct 30 (P1) Nov 3 (P2) - Nov 10
*Pop Quiz: Dream Party*; Oct 30 - Nov 28
*Fluffy Fits Collection*; Oct 31 - Nov 28
*Judy’s Blooming Cookie*; Nov 1 - Jan 30
*Stella's Sleepy, Pastel Glazier Cookies Restock*; Nov 4 - 28
*Seasonal Memories, Confectionery, Regal Rose Garden, First Anniversary (Garden), Joyful Ceremony, Bunny Day Bash, First Anniv. Fishing Tourney, Bubble Bonanza, Gyroidite Collection, First Anniv. Scavenger Hunt, Look-Alike Reissue Crafting*; Nov 5 - 20
*Lottie’s Moving Up*; Nov 5 - 20
*Chrissy’s Royal, White Gothic-rose, Isabelle’s Café Cookies Restock*; Nov 6 - 14
*Flower Power, Whimsy Valentine, Styled-Up Wig, Wiggin’ Out, Spring into Style Collections Reissue Crafting*; Nov 8 - 18
*Select Special Furniture Reissue Crafting*; Nov 8 - 18





Spoiler: 3.4.1 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *3.4.1 Update*
> 
> *HHA*; Pop Quiz: Witch's Lair, https://imgur.com/QnFDWIH
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Wall & Floor, Crystal, Rock-Star Collections, & Gothic Rose, Rover’s Treat Trolley, Jack’s Puppet Theater, Creepy Candy Castle, Candied Catches, Monochromatic Cat
> 
> *Restock*; Grim Rosewater, Grim Lily, Lucky's Frightful Cookies
> 
> *Goals*; Wham-Bam Clam, Count Crabula
> 
> *Daisy Mae Fall Stall*; https://imgur.com/VDCNyaA
> 
> *Potion Commotion Fishing Tourney*; https://imgur.com/jF1meoC
> 
> *Evil Elegance Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/EDnkkw4
> 
> *Kiki's Black Cat Cookie*; https://imgur.com/oPs6Gsi
> 
> *Fright-Night Scavenger Hunt*; https://imgur.com/aENpMJW
> 
> *Mummy Costume*; https://imgur.com/ptKxqyp



*Event Dates

Wham-Bam Clam Goals*; Oct 9 - 12
*Daisy Mae’s Fall Stall*; Oct 9 - Dec 8
*Potion Commotion Fishing Tourney*; Oct 11 - 19
*Evil Elegance Wall & Floor Collection*; Oct 11 - Nov 1
*Wall & Floor, Crystal Collections Reissue Crafting*; Oct 13 - 28
*Kiki’s Black Cat Cookie*; Oct 14 - Jan 12
*Pop Quiz: Witch's Lair*; Oct 15 - 28
*Grim Rosewater & Grim Lily Cookies Restock*; Oct 16 - 24
*Rock-Star Collection & Gothic Rose Reissue Crafting*; Oct 16 - 24
*Count Crabula Goals*; Oct 19 - 22
*Lucky's Frightful Cookie Restock*; Oct 20 - 28
*Fright-Night Scavenger Hunt*; Oct 21 - 28
*Rover’s Treat Trolley, Jack’s Puppet Theater, Creepy Candy Castle, Candied Catches, Monochromatic Cat Reissue Crafting*; Oct 22 - 28





Spoiler: 3.4.0 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *3.4.0 Update*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Feature Additions/Changes
> 
> 
> 
> *Sending Gifts*
> - Once per-day, friends only.
> - In the Social tab, click on a friend or use the gift button on the lower right-hand side.
> - If you’ve been sent five gifts, you’re unable to receive more from your friends until you open them.
> - You can earn gifts by completing camper requests, special events, and the camp caretaker if you have the Happy Helper Plan.
> - Includes essences, the sender’s native fruit, and fortune cookies.
> *Stamps*
> - Kudos system has been replaced with the Stamps feature.
> - React to Friends’ photos with different stamps.
> - 5 stamps are available by default; more stamps are available to Pocket Camp Club members.
> - Limited time stamps available in the future.
> *Photo Album*
> - Pocket Camp Club can now save photos using the photo album feature.
> - Happy Helper Plan can save 5, Furniture & Fashion Plan can save 30.
> *Other Changes*
> - Animals’ maximum friendship level has been raised from 45 to 50.
> - Heart points requirements for each level.
> - Whitney and Diana loading picture added.
> 
> 
> 
> *HHA*; Lottie's Moving up, Pop Quiz: Mysterious Halloween -- https://imgur.com/pmD1Scp
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Costume Party Collection, Jack's Halloween Hunt, Ghoulish Gala, Pumpkin Patch
> 
> *Restock*; Filbert's Rocket, Gothic Royal, Muffy's Creepy Cookies
> 
> *Villagers*; https://imgur.com/6m2OclJ
> 
> *Jack’s Confection Collection Seasonal Event*; https://imgur.com/KqsMc5V
> 
> *Jack’s Creepy Conjuring Gardening Event*; https://imgur.com/RpQC2OP
> 
> *Enchanted Starry Forest Terrain*; https://imgur.com/tRfamyJ
> 
> *Enchanted Costume Collection*; https://imgur.com/u6OEjiY
> 
> *Chief’s Fall Feels Cookie*;  https://imgur.com/eYOqz6E



*Event Dates

Gift Giving Event Log-in Bonuses*; Sep 23 - Oct 7
*Filbert's Rocket & Gothic Royal Cookies Restock*; Sep 25 - Oct 5
*Lottie's Moving Up*; Sep 28 - Oct 8
*Villagers*; Sep 28
*Jack’s Creepy Conjuring Gardening Event*; Sep 29 (P1) Oct 3 (P2) - Oct 9
*Jack’s Confection Collection Seasonal Event*; Sep 29 - Oct 28
*Pop Quiz: Mysterious Halloween*; Sep 29 - Oct 28
*Halloween Pose & Stamps*; Sep 29 - Nov 1
*Enchanted Starry Forest Terrain*; Sep 29
*Enchanted Costume Collection*; Sep 30 - Nov 1
*Chief's Fall Feels Cookie*; Oct 1 - Dec 30
*Muffy's Creepy Cookie Restock*; Oct 5 - 28
*Costume Party Collection, Jack's Halloween Hunt, Ghoulish Gala, & Pumpkin Patch Reissue Crafting*; Oct 5 - 28





Spoiler: 3.3.1d Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *3.3.1d Update*
> 
> *Creature Updates*; https://imgur.com/6R4991z
> 
> *HHA*; https://imgur.com/sD4F0zr
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Animal Apparel, Steampunk, Steampunk Wall & Floor Collections, Honeycomb Home, City Slickin, Truffle Treasures
> 
> *Restock*; Wolfgang’s Cog, Apollo’s Cinema Cookies
> 
> *Goals*; Awesome Autumn, Fresh Fruit
> 
> *Autumn Art Collection*; https://imgur.com/AaVJRy8
> 
> *Gallery Fishing Tourney*; https://imgur.com/s1MPJuH
> 
> *Classic Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/YfZ9l07
> 
> *Carrie's Apple Cookie*; https://imgur.com/N47hufd
> 
> *Acorn Accruement Scavenger Hunt*; https://imgur.com/Fyl5hDH



*Event Dates

Awesome Autumn Goals*; Sep 10 - Sep 13
*Gallery Fishing Tourney*; Sep 12 - Sep 21
*Classic Wall & Floor Collection*; Sep 15 - Oct 19
*Carrie's Apple Cookie*; Sep 16 - Dec 15
*Wolfgang’s Cog & Apollo’s Cinema Cookies Restock*; Sep 18 - Oct 5
*Animal Apparel, Steampunk, Steampunk Wall & Floor Collections, Honeycomb Home, City Slickin Reissue Crafting*; Sep 18 - Oct 5
*Fresh Fruit Goals*; Sep 19 - Sep 22
*Acorn Accruement Scavenger Hunt*; Sep 21 - Sep 28
*Truffle Treasures Reissue Crafting*; Sep 22 - Sep 28





Spoiler: 3.3.1c Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *3.3.1c Update*
> 
> *HHA*; https://imgur.com/kmQgDxA
> 
> *Pop Quiz*; Autumn Delights
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Classic Wig, Date Night, Eyes and Ears, Backpack, Antique Wall & Floor Collections, Blathers’ Desk, Brewster’s Coop, Chic Plaid Scavenger Hunt, Vineyard
> 
> *Restock*; Marshal's Pasty, Nordic Patch, Beau’s Artisanal, Goldie’s Library, Maple’s Autumn Cookies
> 
> *Classic Wig Collection*; https://imgur.com/87FuugU
> 
> *Ginkgo Row Series Terrain*; https://imgur.com/lf75iP6
> 
> *Deciduous Delights Seasonal Event*; https://imgur.com/Cs0FOD2
> 
> *Celeste’s Ginkgo Café* *Gardening Event*; https://imgur.com/N4ArauF
> 
> *Old-school Autumn Collection*; https://imgur.com/Dyt5wIt
> 
> *Raymond's Scholar Cookie*; https://imgur.com/4ULMkIc
> 
> *Celeste's Cafe Corner*; https://imgur.com/yXiYXIM



*Event Dates

Marshal's Pasty, Nordic Patch Cookies Restock*; Aug 26 - Sep 5
*Classic Wig Collection*; Aug 28 - Oct 3
*Ginkgo Row Series Terrain*; Aug 29
*Old-School Autumn Collection*; Aug 30 - Oct 19
*Pop Quiz: Autumn Delights*; Aug 30 - Sep 28
*Celeste’s Ginkgo Café Gardening Event*; Aug 31 (P1) Sep 3 (P2) - Sep 10
*Deciduous Delights Seasonal Event*; Aug 31 - Sep 28
*Raymond's Scholar Cookie*; Sep 1 - Nov 30
*Date Night, Eyes and Ears, and Backpack Collections Reissue Crafting*; Sep 4 - Sep 14
*Blathers’ Desk, Brewster’s Coop, Antique Wall & Floor Collection, Chic Plaid Scavenger Hunt, Vineyard Reissue Crafting*; Sep 6 - Sep 21
*Beau’s Artisanal, Goldie’s Library, Maple’s Autumn Cookies Restock*; Sep 6 - Sep 28
*Celeste’s Café Corner*; Sep 9 - Nov 8





Spoiler: 3.3.1b Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *3.3.1b Update*
> 
> *HHA*; https://imgur.com/AaNPoG4
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Electric Aquarium, Camellia Zen
> 
> *Restock*; Phoebe’s Fiery Cookie
> 
> *Goals*; Sandy Shellfish Goals
> 
> *Goldfish Fishing Tourney*; https://imgur.com/sca8IcZ
> 
> *Sou Sou Interior Collection*; https://imgur.com/uQ2vDM0
> 
> *Pekoe's Boba Cookie*; https://imgur.com/YcmdxaH
> 
> *Summer Sparklers*; https://imgur.com/H5kgMeB
> lazy, big sister; yellow letter -- jock, cranky, smug; blue letter -- sweet, peppy, snooty; pink letter
> 
> *Wisp’s Willow Tree*; https://imgur.com/fYgn5KC
> 
> *Haunted Scavenger Hunt*; https://imgur.com/nitIE60
> 
> *Villagers*; https://imgur.com/ydy8omJ



*Event Dates

Goldfish Fishing Tourney*; Aug 12 - Aug 20
*Electric Aquarium Reissue Crafting*; Aug 12 - Aug 20
*Sou Sou Interior Collection*; Aug 13 - Sep 7
*Pekoe's Boba Cookie*; Aug 14 - Nov 12
*Phoebe's Fiery Cookie Reissue Crafting*; Aug 16 - Aug 29
*Camellia Zen Reissue Crafting*; Aug 16 - Aug 29
*Summer Sparklers*; Aug 17 - Sep 1
*Sandy Shellfish Goals*; Aug 20 - Aug 23
*Wisp's Willow Tree*; Aug 21 - Oct 20
*Haunted Scavenger Hunt*; Aug 22 - Aug 29
*Villagers*; Aug 23





Spoiler: 3.3.1 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *3.3.1 Update*
> 
> *HHA*; https://imgur.com/5YISmcJ
> 
> *New Regular Crafting Items*;  https://imgur.com/duon5Fi
> 
> *Pop Quiz*;
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Redd's Mask Emporium, Yukata Collections 2018 + 2019, Summer Festival, Garden Gathering, Fireworks
> 
> *Restock*; Julian’s Stardust, Phoebe’s Fiery Cookies
> 
> *Goals*; All Together Now! Horned Dynastid vs. Stag Beetle
> 
> *Isabelle’s Creek Cooldown Gardening Event*;  https://imgur.com/vBCymgg
> 
> *Bamboo Bonanza Seasonal Event*; https://imgur.com/2HqNhEV
> 
> *Sou Sou Yukata Collection*;  https://imgur.com/KobCrqJ
> 
> *Galaxy-view Sky Terrain*; https://imgur.com/gXpgUpf
> 
> *Lolly’s Celestial Cookie*; https://imgur.com/T5KfNAB



*Event Dates

Isabelle’s Creek Cooldown Gardening Event*; Jul 29 (Part 1) Aug 3 (Part 2) - Aug 10
*Bamboo Bonanza Seasonal Event*; Jul 29 - Aug 29
*Sou Sou Yukata Collection*; Jul 29 - Sep 7
*Galaxy-view Sky Terrain*; Jul 31
*Lolly's Celestial Cookie*; Aug 2 - Oct 30
*Redd's Mask Emporium, Yukata Collections 2018 + 2019 Reissue Crafting*; Aug 4 - Aug 29
*Summer Festival, Garden Gathering, Fireworks Reissue Crafting*; Aug 6 - Aug 29
*Sou Sou Interior Collection*; Aug 13
*Julian's Stardust Cookie Restock*; Aug 7 - Aug 14
*All Together Now! Horned Dynastid vs. Stag Beetle Goals*; Aug 9 - Aug 13





Spoiler: 3.3.0c Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *3.3.0c Update*
> 
> *HHA*;  https://imgur.com/Rjb4aWq
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Pascal's Kiddie Pool, Underwater World, Poolside, Jelly
> 
> *Restock*; Francine’s Sea, Bluebear’s Party, Tia’s Rosewater, Rosie’s Pop-star Cookies
> 
> *Goals*; Breezy Butterfly, Hey Manta Ray
> 
> *Rod's Adventure Cookie*; https://imgur.com/7SM6MAr
> 
> *Pirates Fishing Tourney*; https://imgur.com/k9kEkwa
> 
> *2020 Beachwear Collection*; https://imgur.com/yR4QRFh
> 
> *Zell’s Aquarium Cookie*; https://imgur.com/tkjAC3T
> 
> *Cool Scoop Scavenger Hunt*; https://imgur.com/T7uIk1j



*Event Dates

Breezy Butterfly Goals*; Jul 10 - Jul 13
*Rod’s Adventure Cookie*; Jul 11 - Oct 9
*Pirates Fishing Tourney*; Jul 12 - Jul 20
*Francine's Sea Cookie Restock*; Jul 14 - Jul 21
*Pascal's Kiddie Pool, Underwater World, Poolside Reissue Crafting*; July 14 - Jul 21
*2020 Beachwear Collection*; Jul 17 - Aug 16
*Hey Manta Ray Goals*; Jul 20 - Jul 23
*Zell's Aquarium Cookie*; July 21 - Oct 19
*Cool Scoop Scavenger Hunt*; Jul 22 - Jul 29
*Bluebear's Party Cookie Restock, Jelly Reissue Crafting*; Jul 24 - Jul 29
*Tia's Rosewater, Rosie's Pop-star cookie Restock*; Jul 26 - Aug 9





Spoiler: 3.3.0b Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *3.3.0b Update*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New & Retired Creatures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imgur
> 
> 
> Post with 0 votes and 2 views.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imgur.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imgur.com
> 
> 
> Imgur: The magic of the Internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imgur.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imgur
> 
> 
> Post with 0 votes and 2 views.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imgur.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HHA*; https://imgur.com/itwBLIO
> 
> *Pop Quiz*; Seaside Stay
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; 2019 Beachwear Collection, Sunflower Patch, Beach Resort
> 
> *Seaside Stay Terrain*; https://imgur.com/RlWpRDa
> 
> *Merry Mariner Clothing Collection*; https://imgur.com/SqkWg8a
> 
> *Gulliver's Seaside Stay Seasonal Event*; https://imgur.com/IXR2Ax7
> 
> *Gulliver’s Port Resort Gardening Event*; https://imgur.com/c5f0hnW
> 
> *Audie's Lemon Cookie*; https://imgur.com/9ctpbij
> 
> *Ocean View Wall & Floor Collection*; https://imgur.com/XcHypdM



*Event Dates

Seaside Stay Terrain*; Jun 29
*Merry Mariner Collection*; Jun 29 - Aug 3
*Gulliver's Seaside Stay Seasonal Event*; Jun 30 - Jul 29
*Gulliver’s Port Resort Gardening Event*; (Part 1) Jun 30 (Part 2) Jul 4 - Jul 10
*Pop Quiz: Seaside View*; Jun 30 - Jul 29
*Audie's Lemon Cookie*; Jul 1 - Sep 29
*Ocean View Wall & Floor Collection*; Jul 3 - July 29
*2019 Beachwear Collection Reissue Crafting*; Jul 6 - Jul 29
*Sunflower Patch and Beach Resort Events Reissue Crafting*; Jul 8 - Jul 29





Spoiler: 3.3.0 Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *3.3.0 Update*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New Features & Changes
> 
> 
> 
> *Saved Outfits*
> - Players can save 1 outfit.
> - Pocket Camp Club Furniture & Fashion Plan players can save 11.
> *Selectable Poses*
> - Tap on yourself or an animal to select a specific pose.
> - There's new poses.
> *Other*
> - Change villagers’ clothing from the contacts list and your camp caretaker’s clothing from the Camp Caretaker Info menu.
> - Collected Items (bugs/fish/etc.) inventory max from leveling went from 450 to 510.
> - For Happy Helper Plan members, excess crafting materials that go over your inventory max will now be converted to bells.
> - The look of the UI.
> - Two new Find the Difference pictures.
> 
> 
> *HHA*;
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/xNwDNUg
> 
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; K.K. Slider’s chair, prize guitar, & beat booth
> 
> *Restock*; Broccolo's Band Cookie
> 
> *Colorful Melody Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt*;
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/FReV2FN
> 
> 
> *Villagers*;
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/olCqm2h
> 
> Lolly, Snooty, Biskit, Rod, Sylvana, Pancetti, & Lyman



*Event Dates

Colorful Melody Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt*; Jun 22 - Jun 29
*Broccolo's Band Cookie Restock*; Jun 24 - Jun 29
*K.K. Slider’s chair, prize guitar, & beat booth Reissue Crafting*; Jun 24 - Jun 29
*Lottie's Moving Up*; Jun 26 - Jul 26
*Villagers*; Jun 28





Spoiler: 3.2.1c Update







			
				Windkirby on Reddit said:
			
		

> *3.2.1c Update*
> 
> *HHA*;
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/mNyirsl
> 
> 
> *Pop Quiz*; Natural Ceremony
> 
> *Reissue Crafting*; Event Items
> 
> *Goals*; Grand Oyster, Fresh Crab
> 
> *Kicks' Vintage Camera*;
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/0nCKUQ0
> 
> 
> *Joyful Ceremony Fishing Tourney*;  https://imgur.com/pp6OEOQ
> 
> *Butch's Candlelit Cookie*;  https://imgur.com/F4c5u7T
> 
> *Floating-Lanterns Sky*; https://imgur.com/hXbOKYj



*Event Dates

Grand Oyster Goals*; Jun 11 - Jun 14
*Kicks' Vintage Camera*; Jun 12 - Aug 11
*Joyful Ceremony Fishing Tourney*; Jun 13 - Jun 20
*Pop Quiz: Natural Ceremony*; Jun 14 - Jun 29
*Butch's Candlelit Cookie*; Jun 16 - Sep 14
*Floating-Lanterns Sky*; Jun 16
*Event Items Reissue Crafting*; Jun 18 - Jun 29
*Fresh Crab Goals*; Jun 20 - Jun 23





*Post Archive*


Spoiler: Posts (2)



*Version Two - Updates (2.5.2 - 3.2.1b)*


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements for today! 

*Colorful Melody Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt now available!* - Ends June 29th
Collect bebop gyroidite to craft themed items.

The datamine for update 3.3.0 has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

- Colorful Melody Gyroidite Scavenger Hunt
- Villagers
- New Feature and game changes.


Spoiler: Pocket Camp Club Journal Previews


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Broccolo's Band Cookie Restocked!* - Ends June 29th

*K.K. Slider’s chair, prize guitar, & beat booth available for Reissue Crafting!* - Ends June 29th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*New Lottie's Moving Up Classes now available!* - Ends July 6th


----------



## Snowesque

There is several new announcements for today! 

*Summer bugs and fish and Seaside Stay Terrain now available!

Merry Mariner Collection now available!* - Ends August 3rd

The datamine for update 3.3.0b has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

- New HHA classes.
- Seaside Stay Terrain
- Clothing Collection
- Seasonal Event
- Gardening Event
- Audie's Cookie
- Wall and Floor Collection
- Upcoming event item previews.


Spoiler: July Item Image










And as of June 28th...

*New villager maps now available!*


----------



## Belle T

The new fish are nice.  Though now it means I'm going to have to clear out my current inventory of fish to make room for them all.  I feel like no matter how much I downsize in this game, I'm always running short on space.

Also those sailor outfits are adorable.  I might see if I can get one before the time runs out on them.


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements for today! 

*Gulliver's Seaside Stay Seasonal Event now available!* - Ends July 29th
Collect mariner’s anchors in order to craft various items.

*Gulliver’s Port Resort Gardening Event now available!* - Ends July 10th
Part two starts on July 4th.

*Pop Quiz: Seaside View now available!* - Ends July 29th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Audie's Lemon Cookie available now!* - Ends September 29th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Ocean View Wall and Flooring Collection now available!* - Ends July 29th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Gulliver's Seaside Stay Gardening Event Part Two now available!* - Ends July 10th


----------



## Alienfish

Ayy fresh thread, sweet. I soooo hope they do re-release Pascal and his stuff for re-release. So glad Francine's cookie is coming back too


----------



## Snowesque

sheilaa said:


> I soooo hope they do re-release Pascal and his stuff for re-release. So glad Francine's cookie is coming back too


It would be definitely be appropriate! I like how Pocket Camps and New Horizons current themes are overlapping.


----------



## Alienfish

Snowesque said:


> It would be definitely be appropriate! I like how Pocket Camps and New Horizons current themes are overlapping.


Yeah especially since they keep using them in pictures, too!

Bit shame it's kinda dead at the mo but glad people are still playing, especially when they made garden events, "harder"


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today!  

*2019 Beachwear Collection Reissue Crafting available now!* - Ends July 29th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Sunflower Patch and Beach Resort Events Reissue Crafting now available!* - Ends July 29th


----------



## Alienfish

Snowesque said:


> There is one new announcement for today!
> 
> *Sunflower Patch and Beach Resort Events Reissue Crafting now available!* - Ends July 29th


YES THEY DID IT WOO FINALLY  And sunflower yesss good thing I saved up loads of reissue material ❤


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Breezy Butterfly Goals now available!* - Ends July 13th

The datamine for update 3.3.0c has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

- New HHA classes and gold items.
- Rod's Adventure Cookie
- Pirates Fishing Tourney
- 2020 Beachwear Collection
- Zell’s Aquarium Cookie
- Cool Scoop Scavenger Hunt
- Upcoming event item previews.


----------



## Alienfish

Dayum that aquarium cookie looks really awesome


----------



## Pintuition

sheilaa said:


> Dayum that aquarium cookie looks really awesome


It really does! I was saving up my leaf tickets for a new beach terrain but I might have to get one!


----------



## Alienfish

Pintuition said:


> It really does! I was saving up my leaf tickets for a new beach terrain but I might have to get one!


I have the one from last year(?) so I'm good with beaches I'm just saving up for Francine h y p e

but yeah damn might have to buy an aquarium box too aha


----------



## Pintuition

sheilaa said:


> I have the one from last year(?) so I'm good with beaches I'm just saving up for Francine h y p e
> 
> but yeah damn might have to buy an aquarium box too aha


I was soo leaf ticket poor last year that I didn't buy the original beach! So I've been saving up for it this year! Haha!


----------



## Alienfish

Pintuition said:


> I was soo leaf ticket poor last year that I didn't buy the original beach! So I've been saving up for it this year! Haha!


Fair enough haha, good luck saving! Hope they re-release they actual Pascal item too bc I kept missing him always lol


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Rod’s Adventure Cookie now available!* - Ends October 9th


----------



## Alienfish

Man, they better re-release that Poolside fishing tourney now since that was apparently the ones they keep using in pictures (and even to illustrate the current tourney!!)... Man, I need it.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Pirates Fishing Tourney available now!* - Ends July 20th
Remember to get your trophies!


----------



## Belle T

It shouldn't surprise me that now that I have a surplus of bugs from the other day's bug catching event that are hogging inventory space, none of the animals want bugs.

(I mean I could just sell them probably but...)


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Francine's Sea Cookie Restocked!* - Ends July 29th

*Pascal's Kiddie Pool, Underwater World, and Poolside Reissue Crafting now available!* - Ends July 29th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*2020 Beachwear Collection now available!* - Ends August 16th


----------



## Snowesque

There is couple new announcements for today! 

*Hey Manta Ray Goals now available!* - Ends July 23rd

*New Ranks and HHA normal classes now available!*


----------



## Belle T

Those manta ray catching goals are probably the laziest things I've seen from this game in awhile.  I thought the fact that you only had to catch a small number of manta rays meant they would be a little more rare , but no.  I managed to complete all three pages of the goals in less than 30 minutes and didn't even spend any Leaf Tickets or anything.


----------



## Alienfish

Tarantella said:


> Those manta ray catching goals are probably the laziest things I've seen from this game in awhile.  I thought the fact that you only had to catch a small number of manta rays meant they would be a little more rare , but no.  I managed to complete all three pages of the goals in less than 30 minutes and didn't even spend any Leaf Tickets or anything.


That's lucky. I got like 1 manta ray until now today... generally I hate those goal cookie goals things so I kinda wish they'd stop it or at least ut some effort and reward a good cookie for it.


----------



## Belle T

sheilaa said:


> That's lucky. I got like 1 manta ray until now today... generally I hate those goal cookie goals things so I kinda wish they'd stop it or at least ut some effort and reward a good cookie for it.


That's odd.  I basically got all three of them more or less one right after the other.

For me, reward cookies are fine.  Like, I was expecting the prize to just be a sea throw net or something.


----------



## Alienfish

Tarantella said:


> That's odd.  I basically got all three of them more or less one right after the other.
> 
> For me, reward cookies are fine.  Like, I was expecting the prize to just be a sea throw net or something.


Well I'd prefer that honestly, not too excite for Rod's 

Yeah I usually have horrible luck though


----------



## Lotusblossom

Did all those events really happen every month?


----------



## Snowesque

Lotusblossom said:


> Did all those events really happen every month?


Yep! Pocket Camp is very active.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Zell’s Aquarium Cookie now available!* - Ends Oct 19


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Cool Scoop Scavenger Hunt now available!* - Ends July 29th


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Bluebear's Party Cookie Restocked!* - Ends July 29th

*Jelly Reissue Crafting now available!* - Ends July 29th


----------



## Belle T

New yukatas in this update.  After I've already spent a lot of Leaf Tickets on sailor outfits.

fml


----------



## Alienfish

Might have to get some last minute LT for that dumb Francine cookie, I need a rug or possibly 2. Not too fuzzed about the co-op yukata/kimono things but yeah they sure are greedy -.-


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today!

*Tia's Rosewater and Rosie's Pop-star cookies restock now available!* - Ends August 9th



Spoiler: August Item Image


----------



## Belle T

*Important Update For People Playing Pocket Camp On Older Phones*

Starting in November, Pocket Camp will be delivering a large update that will essentially break compatibility with older devices.  See the announcement below.









To emphasize, this update will probably only impact less than 10% of the actual playerbase.  Almost every decent-ish phone on the market these days meets the criteria and has for some time.  I'm about three gens behind on Android and my phone still meets all the criteria here.  So this isn't really any cause  for alarm for most people.  But for those that do fall into this range, be aware and have a plan in case the game no longer works well for you.


----------



## Alienfish

Man, so glad they finally after almost 3 years they fixed so you could change your name... phew.

Also while I liked the yukatas not worth all the LT's to be fair. Love the new garden event items though


----------



## Snowesque

There are a few new announcements for today! 

*Isabelle’s Creek Cooldown Gardening Event now available!* - Ends August 10th
Part two is August 3rd.

*Bamboo Bonanza Seasonal Event now available!* - Ends August 29th

*Sou Sou Yukata Collection now available! *- Ends September 7th

The datamine for update 3.3.1 has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

- New HHA classes.
- New regular crafting items.
- Isabelle’s Creek Cooldown Gardening Event
- Bamboo Bonanza Seasonal Event
- Sou Sou Yukata Collection
- Galaxy-view Sky Terrain
- Lolly’s Celestial Cookie
- Wisp's Willow Tree
-  Sou Sou Interior Collection
- All Together Now! Horned Dynastid vs. Stag Beetle Goals
- Julian’s Stardust, Phoebe’s fiery Cookie Restocks
- Upcoming event item previews.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Galaxy-view Sky Terrain now available!*


----------



## niconii

I’m really tempted to use my leaf tickets on the wig that comes with the kimonos but.. I also want to draw new cookies. :’D


----------



## Belle T

I'm enjoying some of the new UI updates, but they changed the positioning of some of the icons, and my muscle memory hasn't caught up yet.

Also, Isabelle is in charge of the yukata event.  I love this.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Lolly's Celestial Cookie now available!* - Ends October 30th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today!   

*Isabelle’s Creek Cooldown Gardening Event Part 2 now available!* - Ends August 10th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Redd's Mask Emporium and Yukata Collections 2018 + 2019 now available for Reissue Crafting! *- Ends August 29th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Summer Festival, Garden Gathering, and Fireworks Reissue Crafting now available! *- Ends August 29th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Julian's Stardust Cookie Restock now available!* - Ends August 14th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*All Together Now! Horned Dynastid vs. Stag Beetle Goals now available!* - Ends August 13th


----------



## Snowesque

There are a few new announcements for today! 

*Goldfish Fishing Tourney now available!* - Ends Aug 20

*Electric Aquarium Reissue Crafting now available!* - Ends Aug 20

The datamine for update 3.3.1b has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

- New HHA classes.
- New villagers and their item unlocks.
- Sea Urchin & Turban Shell Goals
- Goldfish Fishing Tourney
- Sou Sou Interior Collection
- Pekoe's Boba Cookie
- Haunted Scavenger Hunt
- Special Sparkler Friend


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Sou Sou Interior Collection now available!* - Ends September 7th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Pekoe's Boba Cookie now available!* - Ends November 12th


----------



## Snowesque

There are a few new announcements for today! 

*Summer Sparklers event now available!* - Ends September 1st
Gift the frienship sparkler to your favorite villager.

*Camellia Zen Reissue Crafting now available! *- Ends August 29th

*Phoebe's Fiery Cookie Restock now avilable!* - Ends August 29th

*Claim free fortune cookies from the previous beetle goals!* - Ends September 17th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Sandy Shellfish Goals now available!* - Ends August 23rd


----------



## Belle T

Managed to get everything I needed for the Sand Shellfish goals quickly... except sea urchins which absolutely refuse to drop.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Wisp's Willow Tree now available!* - Ends October 20th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Haunted Scavenger Hunt now available!* - Ends August 29th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*New villager maps now available!*


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 



Spoiler: September Item Image


----------



## Alienfish

Omg yasss library items <3

Also loving those clothes & wigs!


----------



## Snowesque

There are a couple new announcements for today! 

*Marshal's Pasty and Nordic Patch cookie restock now available!* - Ends September 5th

The datamine for update 3.3.1c has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

- New HHA classes.
- Go for the Ginkgos Seasonal Event
- Tranquil Ginko Goodies Gardening Event
- Ginkgo Forest Terrain
- Raymond's Studious Cookie
- Back to School Collection
- Wigging Out Collection
- Celeste Special Item
- Upcoming Fishing Tourney, Scavenger Hunt, Fortune Cookie, Wall & Floor Collection, Clothing Collection, and villager previews.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Classic Wig Collection Reissue Crafting now available!* - Ends October 3rd


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements over the past few days! 

*Ginkgo Row Series Terrain now available!

Old-School Autumn Collection now available!* - Ends October 19th

*Pop Quiz: Autumn Delights now available!* - Ends September 28th

*Celeste’s Ginkgo Café Gardening Event now available!* - Ends September 10th
The second half starts on September 3rd.

*Deciduous Delights Seasonal Event available now!* - Ends September 28th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Raymond's Scholar Cookie now available! *- Ends November 30th


----------



## Alienfish

Must say I really love that Raymond cookie, as someone working in a library it's ❤


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Celeste’s Ginkgo Café Gardening Event second half now available!* - Ends September 10th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Date Night, Eyes and Ears, and Backpack Collections Reissue Crafting now available! *- Ends September 14th


----------



## Snowesque

There are a couple new announcements for today! 

*Blathers’ Desk, Brewster’s Coop, and Antique Wall & Floor Collection, Chic Plaid Scavenger Hunt, and Vineyard Reissue Crafting now available! *- Ends September 21st

*Beau’s Artisanal, Goldie’s Library, and Maple’s Autumn Cookies restocked!* - Ends September 28th


----------



## Snowesque

There are a couple new announcements for today! 

*Celeste’s Café Corner now available!* - Ends November 8th

*Fall creatures now available!*


----------



## Snowesque

There are a couple new announcements for today! 

*Awesome Autumn Goals now available!* - Ends September 13th

The datamine for update 3.3.1d has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

- New HHA classes.
- Cicada Goals
- Autumn Art Collection
- Gallery Fishing Tourney
- Classic Wall and Floor Collection
- Carrie's Apple Cookie
- Acorn Accruement Scavenger Hunt


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Gallery Fishing Tourney now available!* - Ends September 20th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Classic Wallpaper and Flooring Collection now available!* - Ends October 19th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Carrie's Apple Cookie now available!* - Ends December 15th


----------



## Snowesque

There are a couple new announcements for today! 

*Wolfgang’s Cog and Apollo’s Cinema Cookies Restock now available!* - Ends October 5th

*Animal Apparel, Steampunk, Steampunk Wallpaper and Flooring Collections, Honeycomb Home, City Slickin Reissue Crafting now available! *- Ends October 5th


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements over the past few days! 

*Fresh Fruit Goals now available! *- Ends September 22nd

*New normal HHA lessons now available!

Acorn Accruement Scavenger Hunt now available!* - Ends September 28th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Truffle Treasures Reissue Crafting now available!* - Ends September 28th


----------



## banjokaboom

Big update coming through on Android today

New features for having fun with friends!
・ You can give gifts.
・ You can react to photos with emoji.

Plus additional changes, including:
・ Pocket Camp Club benefits now include an "Album" function.
・ The maximum animal Friendship Level has been increased to 50.
・ Other minor adjustments.


----------



## Snowesque

There are a couple new announcements for today! 

*Gift Giving Event Log-in Bonuses now available!* - Ends October 7th

The datamine for update 3.4.0 has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

- Sending Gifts Feature
- Stamps Feature
- Photo Album Feature
- Other feature and graphical changes.
- New HHA classes.
- New villagers.
- Charmed Stars Grove Terrain
- Bat-tastic Bash Seasonal Event
- Starry Spellbinding Gardening Event
- Chief’s Charming Cookie
- Bewitching Clothing Collection
- Daisy Mae Special Furniture
- Upcoming Fishing Tourney, Scavenger Hunt, Fortune Cookie, Wall & Floor Collection, & Clothing Collection

*20 bonus Leaf Tickets may be redeemed until October 23rd.*


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Filbert's Rocket and Gothic Royal Cookies Restocked!* - Ends October 5th


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*New Lottie's Moving Up challenge now available!* - Ends October 8th

*New villager maps now available!*
Includes Coco, Curly, and Jakey.


----------



## Snowesque

There is several new announcements for today! 

*Jack’s Creepy Conjuring Gardening Event now available!* - Ends October 9th
Part two starts on October 3rd.

*Jack’s Confection Collection Seasonal Event now available!* - Ends October 28th
Collect batty swirl lollipops in order to craft various Halloween-related items.

*Pop Quiz: Mysterious Halloween now available!* - Ends October 28th

*Halloween Poses and Stamps now available!* - Ends November 1st

*Enchanted Starry Forest Terrains now available!*


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today!  

*Enchanted Costume Collection now available!* - Ends November 1st


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Chief's Fall Feels Cookie now available!* - Ends December 30th


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements over the passed few days! 

*Jack’s Creepy Conjuring Gardening Event season half now available!* - Ends October 9th

*Muffy's Creepy Cookie Restock now available!* - Ends October 28th

*Costume Party Collection, Jack's Halloween Hunt, Ghoulish Gala, and Pumpkin Patch Reissue Crafting now available!* - Ends October 28th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

The datamine for update 3.4.1 has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

- New HHA Classes
- Gigas Clam and Vampire Crab Goals
- Evil Elegance Wallpaper and Flooring Collection
- Potions Fishing Tourney
- Kiki's Black Cat Fortune Cookie
- Fright-Night Scavenger Hunt
- Mummy Costume


----------



## Snowesque

There are a couple new announcements for today! 

*Wham-Bam Clam Goals now available!* - Ends October 12th

*Daisy Mae’s Fall Stall now available!* - Ends December 8th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Potions Fishing Tourney now available!* - Ends October 19th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Wall & Floor and Crystal Collections Reissue Crafting now available!* - Ends October 28th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Kiki’s Black Cat Cookie now available!* - Ends January 12th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Pop Quiz: Witch's Lair now available! *- Ends October 28th


----------



## Snowesque

There are a couple new announcements for today! 

*Grim Rosewater and Grim Lily Cookies Restock now available!* - Ends October 24th

*Rock-Star Collection & Gothic Rose Reissue Crafting now available!* - Ends October 24th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Count Crabula Goals now available!* - Ends October 22nd


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Lucky's Frightful Cookie Restock available now! *- Ends October 28th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Fright-Night Scavenger Hunt now available! *- Ends October 28th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Rover’s Treat Trolley, Jack’s Puppet Theater, Creepy Candy Castle, Candied Catches, Monochromatic Cat Reissue Crafting now available!* - Ends October 28th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Fall Fads Collection now available!* - Ends November 16th

_There is no preview yet for this event, as the datamine will be posted later on._


----------



## Snowesque

There is another new announcement for today! 

The datamine for update 3.4.1b has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following; 

- New HHA classes.
- Fall Fads Collection
- Seasonal Event
- Gardening Event
- Terrain
- Judy's Cookie
- Clothing Collection
- Upcoming Scavenger Hunt, Fortune Cookie, Wall & Floor Collection, Villagers, & Villager Gifting Event.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Stitches' Patch Cookie Restock now available! *- Ends November 6th


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Third-Anniversary Gifts Log-in Bonuses now available!* - Ends November 5th

*Pastel Flower Series Terrain now available!*


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements for today! 

*Third Anniversary Celebration Seasonal Event now available!* - Ends November 28th

*Isabelle’s Pastel Party Gardening Event now available!* - Ends November 10th

*Pop Quiz: Dream Party now available!* - Ends November 28th


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements over the passed few days! 

*Fluffy Fits Collection now available! *- Ends November 28th

*Judy’s Blooming Cookie now available!* - Ends January 30th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Isabelle's Pastel Party Gardening Event Second Half now available!* - Ends November 10th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Stella's Sleepy and Pastel Glazier Cookies Restock now available!* - Ends November 28th


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Seasonal Memories, Confectionery, Regal Rose Garden, First Anniversary (Garden), Joyful Ceremony, Bunny Day Bash, First Anniv. Fishing Tourney, Bubble Bonanza, Gyroidite Collection, First Anniv. Scavenger Hunt, and Look-Alike Reissue Crafting now available!* - Ends November 20th

*Lottie’s Moving Up Challenge now available!* - Ends November 20th


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements from yesterday! 

*Flower Power, Whimsy Valentine, Styled-Up Wig, Wiggin’ Out, Spring into Style Collections Reissue Crafting now available!* - Ends November 18th

*Select Special Furniture Reissue Crafting now available!* - Ends November 18th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

The datamine for update 3.4.2 has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following; 

- New HHA classes.
- Flick’s Segmented Soulmates Goals
- Gulliver’s Washed-Up Goals
- Fintastic Fishing Tourney
- Wall & Floor Collection
- C.J. Special Furniture
- Flick Special Furniture


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Gulliver’s Washed-Up Goals now available!* - Ends November 15th

*Flower Festivale, Rover’s Garden Safari, Terrarium Decor, Blue Jazz Session, Sidewalk Showstopper, Misty Scavenging, All-Natural Camping, Choco-Mint, Denim, & Jelly Reissue Crafting now available!* - Ends November 15th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Pastel Parlor Wall & Floor Collection now available!* - Ends November 28th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*C.J.'s Fintastic Friends Fishing Tourney now available!* - Ends November 19th
C..J.'s special furniture is one of the rewards!


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Wall & Floor Collections Reissue Crafting now available!* - Ends November 28th


----------



## Snowesque

There was a couple new announcements over the passed few days! 

*Garden Wedding, Gracie’s Haute Hello, Rock Fest, modern garden, Island Excursion Invite, Vibrant, Colorful Melody, Chic Thrift Shop Selects, Valentine’s Jam Session, Wedding Party Reissue Crafting now available!* - Ends November 20th

*Lily’s hydrangea, Mitzi’s aviary, Julia’s Palace, Colton’s Gilded Cookies Restock now available!* - Ends November 22nd


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*2020 Wedding Collection, 2019 Wedding Collection, Rainy Day Collection, Royal Party Collection, Idle Beats with DJ KK Collections Reissue Crafting now available!* - Ends November 28th


----------



## Snowesque

There is couple new announcements for today! 

*Even More Anniversary Gifts Log-in Bonuses now available!* - Ends November 26th

*Country Patio Collection now available!* - Ends December 7th

_For updating to version 4.0.0, you may get *20 Leaf Tickets* until December 20th!
The datamine for this update will be added later on._


----------



## Snowesque

There is another new announcement for today! 

The datamine for update 4.0.0 has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

- Various game and feature updates.
- Villagers and their items.
- Pastel Pop Scavenger Hunt
- Dom's Funfair Cookie

Here is the Pocket Camp Club Journal images for December! 



Spoiler: Image


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Pastel Pop Scavenger Hunt now available!* - Ends November 28th


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements from yesterday! 

*Dom’s Funfair Cookie now available!* - Ends February 19th

*Broccolo’s band, Bob’s Circus, Cherry’s Rockin’ Cookies Restock now available!* - Ends December 1st

*Pop Quiz: Walk in the Park now available!* - Ends November 28th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement from yesterday! 

*New villager maps now available!*
Includes Friga, Zucker, Al, Soleil, Benedict, Rooney, Candi, Cyrano, Peaches.


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 



Spoiler: Pocket Camp preview image for December!


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Olivia’s Whimsical, Bree’s Boutique, Sky’s Lavish Ball, Hopkin’s Game Cookies Restock now available! *- Ends December 7th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

The datamine for update 4.0.0b has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

- HHA Classes
- Terrain
- Seasonal Event
- Gardening Event
- Erik's Cookie
- Clothing Collection
- Fishing Tourney
- Upcoming scavenger hunt, fortune cookie, collections, villagers


----------



## Snowesque

There is several new announcements over the passed few days! 

*Jingle's Glowing Garden Gardening Event now available!* - Ends December 11th

*Jingle’s Floral Festivities Seasonal Event now available!* - Ends December 30th
*
Pop Quiz: Toy Day now available!* - Ends December 30th

*Towering Toy Day Tree now available!* - Ends December 30th

*Toy Day Lodge Terrain now available!* - Ends December 30th

*Erik's Workshop Cookie now available!* - Ends March 1st


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Merry Toy Day Collection now available!* - Ends December 30th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Second half of the gardening event now available! *- Ends December 11th


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements over the passed few days! 

*Fauna’s Toy Day, Flurry’s Powdered Cookies Restock now available!* - Ends December 30th

*Gingerbead Forest, Starry Lights, Holiday 2017, Jingle’s holiday balloon, Snowfall Snowman, Coat Collection 2018 Reissue Crafting now available!* - Ends December 30th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Giant Holiday Gift Box Log-in Bonus now available!* - Ends January 8th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Apple’s Glazier, Rhonda’s Holiday, Li’l Snowy Cookies Restock now available!* - Ends December 30th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Fresh Fruit Goals now available!* - Ends December 14th


----------



## Snowesque

There is couple new announcements over the passed couple days! 

*Do Re Mi Fishing Tourney now available!* - Ends December 19th

*Brewster’s Winter Cote, Timmy’s Golden Harp, Tommy’s Golden harp, Wall & Floor Collection Reissue Crafting now available!* - Ends December 30th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Egbert’s Cozy Cookie now available!* - Ends March 15th

_Since there are no previews for this cookie; a datamine should be released sometime soon._


----------



## Snowesque

There is another couple new announcement for today! 

The datamine for update 4.0.1 has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

- HHA Classes
- Villagers
- Egbert’s Cozy Cookie
- Cozy Knits Collection
- Festive Fun Wall & Floor Collection
- Merrymaking Scavenger Hunt
- Gift Giving Event
- Upcoming Item Previews

Here is the preview image for the events in January!


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements from yesterday! 

*Season's Greeting Gift Cards now available!* - Ends December 24th

*You may claim 20 Leaf Tickets for updating!* - Ends January 17th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Toy Day Clothing, Regal Toy Day Reissue Crafting now available! *- Ends December 30th


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements over the passed few days! 

*Diving Light Goals now available!* - Ends December 22nd

*The Festiva Fun Wall & Floor Collection now available!* - Ends Janauary 4th

*Cozy Knits Collection now available!* - Ends January 4th

*Merrymaking at Home Scavenger Hunt now available!* - Ends December 30th


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Nordic Patch, Vesta’s Chic Cookies Restock now available!* - Ends December 30th

*Sable’s Knitting Table, Warm Winter Style, Cozy Wall & Floor, Knitted, Toy Day Clothing Collections Reissue Crafting now available!* - Ends January 4th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement from yesterday! 

*Silver-ornament Tree Log-in Bonus now available!* - Ends January 24th


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements over the passed few days! 

*New Villager Maps now available!*
Includes Kabuki, Genji, Norma, Cranston, Annalisa, Stu, and Tipper.

*New Year’s Countdown Reissue Crafting now available!* - Ends January 4th

*Lobo’s Solo Table, Rosie’s Pop-stars Cookies Restock now available!* - Ends January 4th



Spoiler: Preview Image for January!


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*New Lottie's Moving Up challenges now available!* - Ends January 4th


----------



## Snowesque

There is another new announcement from yesterday! 

The datamine for update 4.0.1 has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following; 

- Creatures
- Terrain
- Seasonal Event
- Gardening Event
- Cranston's Cookie
- Clothing Collection
- Wall & Floor Collection
- Upcoming Item Previews


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Kimono Collection 2021 now available!* - Ends January 20th

*Snowy Garden Terrain now available!*


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Cranston's Temple Cookie now available!* - Ends April 1st


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Isabelle’s Hanafuda Deck Gardening Event Second Half now available! *- Ends January 11th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Icy Wall & Floor Collection now available!* - Ends January 29th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Kimono Collections 2019 & 2020, Redd’s Mask Emporium, Camelia Zen, New Year’s 2018 Reissue Crafting now available!*
- Ends January 20th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Chevre’s Serene, Glady’s Camellia, Phoebe’s Fiery Cookies Restock now available!* - Ends January 29th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Kogane Mochi Goals now available!* - Ends January 14th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Chill Hangout Fishing Tourney now available! *- Ends January 20th


----------



## Snowesque

There is another new announcement for today! 

The datamine for update 4.0.2b has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

- Chill Hangout Fishing Tourney
- Snowy Sparkle Collection
- Sprinkle's Crystal Cookie
- Snow-Roll Scavenger Hunt
- Julian's Stardust, Bluebear's Party Cookies Restock
- Crystal, Snowglobe Reissue Crafting
- Grouper Scooper Goals


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Snowy Sparkle Collection now available!* - Ends January 29th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Sprinkle’s Crystal Cookie now available!* - Ends April 15th


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements over the passed few days! 

*Pop Quiz: Ice World now available!* - Ends January 29th

*Snow Globe Scavenger Hunt, Crystal Collection Reissue Crafting now available!* - Ends January 29th


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Grouper Scooper Goals now available!* - Ends January 22nd


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Label’s Crystal Tree now available! *- Ends March 21st


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Snow-Roll Scavenger Hunt*; Jan 21 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Hamlet’s Chilly Cookie*; Jan 22 - 29

*Ice Craft, Winter Sports, Icy Fishing Tourney, Snow Festival Reissue Crafting*; Jan 22 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Julian’s Stardust, Bluebear’s Party Cookies Restock*; Jan 25 - Feb 4


----------



## Snowesque

There is another new announcement for today! 



Spoiler: February Preview Image


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

The datamine for update 4.0.3 has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following; 

- Heart Seashell Goals
- Valentine's Stamps
- Terrain
- Rover's Choco Locale Seasonal Event
- Rover's Waffle Whimsy Gardening Event
- Pecan's House Cookie
- Valentine Rose Collection
- Wall & Floor Collection
- Clocktower Carillon
- Valentine's Gift-giving Event
- Upcoming Fishing Tourney, Scavenger Hunt, Clothing Collection, Felicity's Cookie, Wall & Floor Collection, Villagers, Lunar Event


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*New Normal HHA Classes*; Jan 28


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Streetcar City Series Terrain*; Jan 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements over the passed couple days! 

*Rover’s Choco Locale Seasonal Event*; Jan 30 - Feb 27

*Rover’s Waffle Whimsy Gardening Event*; Jan 30 - Feb 3 (P1) Feb 9 (P2)

*Pop Quiz: Terrace Holiday;* Feb 1 - 27

*Pecan’s House Cookie*; Feb 1 - May 5


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Clocktower Carillon*; Feb 2 - 27


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Valentine Rose Collection*; Feb 3 - 27


----------



## Snowesque

There is few new announcements for today! 

*Lunar New Year Gifts*; Feb 4 - 11
*Lunar New Year Wall & Floor Collection*; Feb 4 - 18
*Pekoe’s Boba Cookie Restock, Traditional Clothing, Pretty Pastels Cafe Reissue*; Feb 4 - 18


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Wolfgang’s Cog, Apollo’s Cinema Cookies Restock, Steampunk, Old-School Autumn Collections Reissue*; Feb 5 - 27


----------



## Snowesque

There is several new announcements over the passed few days! 

*My Sweetest Friend Valentine's Event*; Feb 8 - 28

*Valentine’s Day Log-in Bonus*; Feb 8 - Mar 10

*Eloise’s Flapjack, Audie’s Lemon, Celia’s Chapel, Goldie’s Library Cookies Restocked, Autumn Art, Punk Rock Rage Collections Reissue*;
Feb 8 - 27

*Poppy’s Cocoa Cookie Restocked, Sweet Wall & Floor, Classic Wig, Eyes and Ears, Date Night, Valentine’s 2019 Collections, Cute Confections Shop Reissue*; Feb 9 - 15

*Heart Seashell Goals*; Feb 9 - 12


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 
*
Sweet Fishing Tourney*; Feb 11 - 17


----------



## Snowesque

There is another new announcement for today! 

The datamine for update 4.1.0 has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following; 

- Catfish Goals
- Stamps
- Chocolate Box Fishing Tourney
- Wall & Floor Collection
- Collection
- Felicity's Cookie
- Scavenger Hunt


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Marshal’s Pastry, Beau’s Artisanal Cookies Restock*; Feb 12 - 27


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements over the passed few days! 

*Celeste’s Café Corner, Brewster’s Coop, Antique Wall & Floor Collection Reissue Crafting*; Feb 13 - 21

*Pop Quiz: Sweets*; Feb 14 - 27

*Choco Café Wall & Floor Collection*; Feb 15 - 27


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Misty Scavenging, City Slickin’ Reissue Crafting*; Feb 16 - 27


----------



## Snowesque

There is couple new announcements from the passed couple days! 

*Catfish Goals*; Feb 17 - 20

*Chic Plaid Scavenger Hunt, Ginkgo Terrace Reissue Crafting*; Feb 17 - 27


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Feline Friendly Collection*; Feb 18 - Mar 8

*Cat Stamps*; Feb 18 - 25


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements from yesterday! 

*Busker Scavenger Hunt*; Feb 19 - 27

*Felicity’s Kitty Cookie*; Feb 19 - May 20


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Rudy, Kitty, Purrl Villager Maps*; Feb 21

*Kick’s Vintage Camera, Celeste’s Telescope, Blathers’ Desk, Monochromatic Cat, Classic Wall & Floor Collection Reissue Crafting*; Feb 22 - 27


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Harriet’s Salon Station, Leif’s Flower Stand Reissue Crafting*; Feb 23 - Mar 8


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Maggie’s Florist, Alice’s Salon Cookies Restock*; Feb 25 - Mar 8


----------



## Snowesque

There is another new announcement for today!   

The datamine for update 4.1.0b has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following; 

- Terrain
- Sprig-of-Spring Spree Seasonal Event
- Katie's Living Labyrinth Gardening Event
- Collection
- Piper's Sunbeam Cookie
- Upcoming Items/Previews


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Gulliver’s Ship Villagers*; Ellie, Bonbon, Poncho, Boyd, Marcie, Simon; Feb 26


----------



## Snowesque

There are several new announcements for today! 

*Sprigs-of-Spring Spree Seasonal Event*; Feb 28 - Mar 29

*Katie’s Living Labyrinth Gardening Event*; Feb 28 (P1) Mar 4 (P2) - Mar 11

*Pop Quiz: Sunbeam Season*; Feb 28 - Mar 29

*Piper’s Sunbeam Cookie*; Mar 1 - May 30

*Atrium-ceiling Sky Terrain*; Mar 1


----------



## Snowesque

There are a couple new announcements for today! 

*Mario’s Hat Cushion Log-in Bonus*; Mar 2 - 24

*Super Mario Wall & Floor Collection, Super Mario Reissue Crafting*; Mar 2 - 24


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Wiggin’ Out, Style-Up Wig Collections Reissue Crafting*; Mar 3 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Katie’s Living Labyrinth Gardening Event Second Half*; Mar 4 - 11
Log in to claim pink topiary tree seeds x20!


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Colton’s Gilded, Rod’s Adventure Cookies Restock*; Mar 5 - 15


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements over the passed few days! 

*Leif’s Spring Flowers, Flower Festivale, Spring Tulip Garden, Crisp Veggie Patch, Terrarium Decor Reissue Crafting*; Mar 14

*Animal Apparel Collection #1 & #2 Reissue Crafting*; Mar 18

*Diana’s Fay, Bunnie’s Li’l Red Cookies Restock*; Mar 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Floral Wall & Floor Collection, Flower Power Collection, Sharp Spring Trends Reissue Crafting*; Mar 9 - 16


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Isabelle’s Leisure Tree, Digby’s Hammock Reissue Crafting*; Mar 10 - 20


----------



## Snowesque

There is another new announcement for today! 

The datamine for update 4.1.0c has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following; 

- HHA Classes
- Fluttering Spring Goals
- Hopping High Seas Goals
- Shamrock Fishing Tourney
- Wall & Floor Collection
- Daisy's Berry Cookie
- Villager Maps
- Far Out Fashion Collection
- Groovy Grub Scavenger Hunt
- Mabel's Vintage Corner


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Fluttering Spring Goals*; Mar 11 - 14


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Gyroidite, Bubble Bonanza, Fruit Party, Vineyard Reissue Crafting*; Mar 12 - 19


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Shamrock Fishing Tourney*; Mar 13


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements over the passed few days! 

*Punchy’s Crunch Cookie Restock*; Mar 14 - 22

*Pop Quiz: Spring Fling*; Mar 15 - 29

*Sunlit Wall & Floor Collection*; Mar 15 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Cool, Reissue Wall & Floor Collection, Tranquil Wall & Floor Reissue Crafting*; Mar 16 - 23


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Daisy’s Berry Cookie*; Mar 17 - Jun 15


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Villager Maps*; Mar 18


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Hopping High Sea Goals*; Mar 19 - 22


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements over the passed few days! 

*Groovy Grub Scavenger Hunt*; Mar 20 - 29

*Groovy Garb Collection*; Mar 21 - Mar 29

*Mabel’s Vintage Corner*; Mar 22 - May 21


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Dazzling Duo, Isabelle’s Café Cookies Restock*; Mar 23 - 30


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Jelly, Chic Thrift Shop Selects, Honeycomb Home, Forest Painting Reissue Crafting*; Mar 24 - 31


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*K. K. Slider’s Chair Reissue Crafting*; Mar 25 - 30


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Sanrio Characters Cookie, Uchiwa Fans, Goals, Clock Log-in Bonus*; Mar 26 - May 10


----------



## Snowesque

There is another new announcement for today! 

The datamine for update 4.2.0 has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following;

- Creatures
- HHA Classes
- Sanrio Characters Cookie
- Sanrio Character Uchiwa Fans
- Style in Bloom Collection
- Seasonal Event
- Gardening Event
- Bonbon's Bunny Cookie
- Sanrio Character Tee Collection
- Wall & Floor Collection
- Upcoming Items


----------



## Snowesque

There is several new announcements over the passed few days! 

*Stitches' Patch, Julia’s Palace Cookies*; Mar 28 - Apr 5

*Style In Bloom Collection*; Mar 20 - Apr 29

*Zipper’s Hoppin’ Spring Seasonal Event*; Mar 30 - Apr 29

*Zipper’s Enormous Egg Hunt Gardening Even*t; Mar 30 (P1) Apr 3 (P2) - Apr 10

*Pop Quiz: Best Bunny Day*; Mar 30 - Apr 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Bonbon’s Bunny Cookie*; Apr 1 - Jun 30


----------



## Snowesque

There is several new announcements for  today! 

*Hello Kitty, Cinnamoroll, Pompompurin, My Melody, Kiki and Lala, Kerokerokeroppi Cookies Restocked*; Apr 2 - May 10

*The Sanrio Characters Tees Collection*; Apr 2 - May 10

*Rilla and Pals’ Island*; Apr 2 - May 10

*Lottie’s Moving Up: Sanrio Characters Collection 2021*; Apr 2 - May 10

*Sanrio Characters Backpack Collection, Sanrio Characters Wall & Floor Collection, Sanrio Characters Gyroidite Reissue Crafting*;
Apr 2 - May 10


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements over the passed couple days! 

*Breezy Wall & Floor Collection*; Apr 4 - 29

*Chrissy’s Royal, Bree’s Boutique, Gothic Royal, Broccolo’s Band Cookies Restock*; Apr 5 - 13


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Spring into Style, Royal Party, Whimsy Valentine, Zipper’s Dance Stage, Pavé’s Dance Stage Reissue Crafting*; Apr 6 - 16


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Party Balloons, Bunny Day Egg Hunt, Zipper’s Wonderland, Bunny Day Dash Reissue Crafting*; Apr 7 - 12


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Tia’s Rosewater, Grim Rosewater, Olivia’s Whimsical, Bob’s Circus Cookies Restock*; Apr 8 - 16


----------



## Snowesque

There is another new announcement for today! 

The datamine for update 4.2.1 has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following; 

- HHA Classes
- Sea Bunny Goals
- Strawberry Sea Goals
- Sanrio Characters Cute Collection
- Terrain
- Sakura Classroom Fishing Tourney
- Spring Sportswear Collection
- Sunny Yoga Studio Scavenger Hunt
- Roscoe's Decade Diner
- Wall & Floor Collection


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Sanrio Characters Cute Collection*; Apr 9 - May 10


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements over the passed couple days! 

*Sakura Class Fishing Tourney*; Apr 11 - 18

*Sakura Park Terrain*; Apr 12

*Sea Bunny Goals*; Apr 12 - 14


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Spring Wall & Floor, Katie’s Sakura Swing Reissue Crafting*; Apr 13 - 23


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement from yesterday! 

*Spring Picnic, Sakura Festival Reissue Crafting*; Apr 14 - 19


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Backpack, Spring and School Wall & Floor Reissue Crafting*; Apr 16 - 23


----------



## Snowesque

There is several new announcements over the passes several days! 

*Schoolroom Reissue Crafting*; Apr 17 - 23

*Strawberry Sea Goals*; Apr 19 - 22

*Spring Sportswear Collection*; Apr 19 - 29

*Sunny Yoga Studio Scavenger Hunt*; Apr 20 - 29

*Filbert’s Rocket, Mitzi’s Aviary Cookies Restock*; Apr 21 - 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement for today! 

*Katrina’s Fortune Tent Reissue Crafting*; Apr 22 - May 2


----------



## Snowesque

There is several new announcements over the passed several days! 

*Roscoe’s Diner Cookie*; Apr 23 - Jul 22

*Choco-Mint, Modern Garden, Confectionery Reissue Crafting*; Apr 24 - 29

*Diner Wall & Floor Collection*; Apr 25 - 29

*Villager Maps Blanche, Dobie, Gala, Greta, Hornsby, Bertha, Ursala*; Apr 26


----------



## Snowesque

There is another new announcement for today! 

The datamine for update 4.2.1b has been released; please see the main post for details.
Some of the previews are of the following; 

- HHA Classes
- Villager Maps
- Terrain
- Isabelle's Full-Bloom Fun Seasonal Event
- Isabelle's Garden Gratitude Gardening Event
- Tranquil Tones Outfit Collection
- Annalisa's Calm Cookie
- Wall & Floor Collection
- Upcoming Events


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements for today! 

*Lolly’s Celestial, Rosie’s Pop-star Cookies Restock*; Apr 29 - 30

*Look-Alike Reissue Crafting*; Apr 29 - May 6

*Flowery Bamboo Thicket Terrain*; Apr 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is several new announcements from yesterday! 

*Stella’s Sleepy, Cherry’s Rockin’ Cookies Restock*; Apr 30 - May 1

*Isabelle’s Full-Bloom Fun Seasonal Event*; Apr 30 - May 29

*Isabelle’s Garden Gratitude Gardening Event*; Apr 30 - May 4 (P1) 11 (P2)

*Pop Quiz: Serene*; Apr 30 - May 30

*Tranquil Tones Outfit Collection*; Apr 30 - May 29


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements over the passed couple days! 

*Annalisa’s Calm Cookie Restock*; May 1 - Jun 30

*Chevre’s Serene, Li’l Snowy Cookies Restock*; May 3 - 4


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements for today! 

*Glady’s Camelia, Maple’s Autumn Cookies Restock*; May 4 - 5

*Gardening Event P2*; May 4 - 11


----------



## Snowesque

There is a new announcement for today! 

*Judy’s Blooming, Pastel Glazier Cookies Restock*; May 5 - 6


----------



## Snowesque

There is one new announcement from the passed couple days! 

*Kimono Collection 2019, 2020, 2021 Reissue Crafting*; May 7 - 18


----------



## Snowesque

There is a couple new announcements over the passed couple days! 

*Ice Wall & Floor, Cozy Wall & Floor Reissue Crafting*; May 8 - 18

*Fireworks, Garden Gathering, Summer Festival Reissue Crafting*; May 9 - 18


----------



## Snowesque

There's one new announcement from yesterday! 

*Redd’s Mask Emporium Reissue Crafting*; May 10 - 18


----------



## Snowesque

There is a few new announcements for today! 

*Tranquil Castle Keep*; May 12 - 29

*Bright Dragonfly Goals*; May 12 - 15

*Poses, Stamps*; May 12 - 29


----------

